# Hans Zimmer Strings update!!



## fish_hoof (Dec 5, 2019)

Hey all,

just got an email about the HZS update. Will download today!

From Spitfire:


_We are very excited to introduce our new update to https://vi-control.net/community/x-apple-data-detectors%3A//0 (Hans Zimmer) Strings.
Free to existing users, the update features over 60GB of new content, plus a huge range of refinements and optimisations across the library, including faster loading times. Produced and recorded in close collaboration with Hans in the Hall at AIR Studios, these brand new recordings include three new short techniques across two violin and two cello sections — Marcato Crotchet, Marcato Semibreve (both non-vibrato and vibrato) and Spiccatissimo (with up to 21 dynamic layers using Hans’ “microlayering” technique, and 5 round robins) for extra definition —12 new patches to explore, adding a whole new dimension to the library.
We are also excited to announce that the library is now NKS ready, with multi-outputs added to the mixer, a technique editor for customizing presets, various optimisations to RAM and CPU usage, and finally, improvements to the legato patches._


----------



## idematoa (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 5, 2019)

Cheers! How do you guys use it? I feel a bit overwhelmed by all the options! Have you tried something more unsual with it?


----------



## NoamL (Dec 5, 2019)

Impressive of them to update & expand this AND release it for free


----------



## fish_hoof (Dec 5, 2019)

idematoa said:


>




Can’t wait to write, those shorts sound amazing!


----------



## turnerofwheels (Dec 5, 2019)

Yeah, this update sounds great, I look forward to taking it for a spin. Thankfully I just bought a new hard drive


----------



## iMovieShout (Dec 5, 2019)

Very exciting news indeed!!! 
I've been waiting for this update for ages, and finally glad its been released. Especially happy because of the additional mixer outputs which finally means this library can be incorporated in to my studio's Cubase / Nuendo template  
Christmas has arrived early !!


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 5, 2019)

I'm downloading the update. Can I use the library or is best to leave it until it finishes the download?


----------



## Raphioli (Dec 5, 2019)

fish_hoof said:


> (with up to 21 dynamic layers using Hans’ “microlayering” technique, and 5 round robins)



Holy ****...
I need to go watch the walkthrough video asap.

EDITED: The highest dynamics sounds like the players are trying to dig in so hard to the point that they might cut the strings. Sounds so juicy.
Amazing they're providing this for free.

EDITED2:I forgot to give them credit for the following too.


fish_hoof said:


> various optimisations to RAM and CPU usage, and finally, improvements to the legato patches.


----------



## iMovieShout (Dec 5, 2019)

N.Caffrey said:


> I'm downloading the update. Can I use the library or is best to leave it until it finishes the download?


Recommend you leave it alone until after the update, as the files will be overwritten with the update files. If you use any of the library then you are likely to lock the files that need updating, and subsequently you'll have to do the update all over again.


----------



## 5Lives (Dec 5, 2019)

Imagine how much this update cost to make - renting the hall for 5 days with the full staff, hiring 60 players, all the editing, etc. And they give it for free! Amazing way to treat their customers - don’t see any other developer doing something of this scale.

And HZS is still 40% off for folks waiting to see what this update would contain!

But the haters will no doubt still complain about something.


----------



## artomatic (Dec 5, 2019)

Are the legatos all good now?


----------



## reutunes (Dec 5, 2019)

5Lives said:


> But the haters will no doubt still complain about something.



...most likely pointing out that shorts they thought should've been included with the library since the beginning have taken 18 months to appear.


----------



## Zero&One (Dec 5, 2019)

5Lives said:


> Amazing way to treat their customers - don’t see any other developer doing something of this scale.



I do, maybe bigger. Free for everyone.






FREE BASICS - Vienna Symphonic Library


Get ready to go big and bold with our brand-new BIG BANG ORCHESTRA – for free! Create large orchestrations in no time. Beef up your existing tracks and inject some inspiration into your composing process.




www.vsl.co.at


----------



## 5Lives (Dec 5, 2019)

James H said:


> I do, maybe bigger. Free for everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1.5GB is less than 60GB so how is that bigger exactly? Also, you need an eLicenser to run it so not exactly free if you don’t own one.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 5, 2019)

5Lives said:


> Imagine how much this update cost to make - renting the hall for 5 days with the full staff, hiring 60 players, all the editing, etc. And they give it for free! Amazing way to treat their customers - don’t see any other developer doing something of this scale.
> 
> And HZS is still 40% off for folks waiting to see what this update would contain!
> 
> But the haters will no doubt still complain about something.


You know while playing it I was thinking how much it'd cost me to play a single note with 60 cello players..


----------



## idematoa (Dec 5, 2019)

The spiccatissimo on cellos [20] is really impressive !


----------



## JohnG (Dec 5, 2019)

"But mom, I don't have 60 GB of space on that drive!"


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 5, 2019)

They did an update last year that fixed a lot of the legato issues. I think the legatos were pretty good even before this update. Interested to hear what they did. I am currently working on a project using HZS and wondering if it's safe to update, if they mostly left the existing patches alone...


----------



## SomeKindaThing (Dec 5, 2019)

Can anyone confirm whether or not the player can handle multiple outputs yet? Not being able to put these in surround, like most other libraries can, is a real disappointment. Hopefully I'm missing something!


----------



## prodigalson (Dec 5, 2019)

reutunes said:


> ...most likely pointing out that shorts they thought should've been included with the library since the beginning have taken 18 months to appear.



Notwithstanding the fact that it's kind of up to them to decide what "should" or "shouldn't" be in a library, it's interesting that you think 3 new types of short notes with up to 21 dynamic layers "should" have been included in the first place.


----------



## Paul Cardon (Dec 5, 2019)

SomeKindaThing said:


> Can anyone confirm whether or not the player can handle multiple outputs yet? Not being able to put these in surround, like most other libraries can, is a real disappointment. Hopefully I'm missing something!


Yes!


fish_hoof said:


> ... with multi-outputs added to the mixer ...


----------



## turnerofwheels (Dec 5, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> They did an update last year that fixed a lot of the legato issues. I think the legatos were pretty good even before this update. Interested to hear what they did. I am currently working on a project using HZS and wondering if it's safe to update, if they mostly left the existing patches alone...



Good point.. I do wish more developers worked like say, Cinesamples, where you retain all the previous versions in the menu.


----------



## Zero&One (Dec 5, 2019)

5Lives said:


> 1.5GB is less than 60GB so how is that bigger exactly? Also, you need an eLicenser to run it so not exactly free if you don’t own one.



Wasn't a reference to download size, more to the Double-basses, Woodwinds, Horns, Trumpets, Low Brass Close and 5 mic positions.
But it does come with a 20 euro cost if you don't have one. Slightly less than £419 though.

My point was other developers do similar things if not better.


----------



## fish_hoof (Dec 5, 2019)

N.Caffrey said:


> Cheers! How do you guys use it? I feel a bit overwhelmed by all the options! Have you tried something more unsual with it?



For me its become my go to string library because of the custom aspect of the mic positions. That would probably be the "unusual" with it. You can really do different sounds with the different mic positions. I mean, just load the bottle mic and play. Not many other libraries give you this type flexibility to have something you feel like you created yourself. Time consuming at first? Yes.... Overwhelming at first? YES. Worth it? Absolutely! I feel like music is more than just loading a patch and playing. Like creating a synth patch or a guitar sound, I like to feel like I invested some time into creating a sound that is unique compared to using something with 3 mic positions.


----------



## Zero&One (Dec 5, 2019)

idematoa said:


> The spiccatissimo on cellos [20] is really impressive !



Really want to listen to these bad boys, but I'll have to overnight download this .


----------



## curtisschweitzer (Dec 5, 2019)

fish_hoof said:


> For me its become my go to string library because of the custom aspect of the mic positions. That would probably be the "unusual" with it. You can really do different sounds with the different mic positions. I mean, just load the bottle mic and play. Not many other libraries give you this type flexibility to have something you feel like you created yourself. Time consuming at first? Yes.... Overwhelming at first? YES. Worth it? Absolutely! I feel like music is more than just loading a patch and playing. Like creating a synth patch or a guitar sound, I like to feel like I invested some time into creating a sound that is unique compared to using something with 3 mic positions.



Definitely something that I was extremely skeptical of at the beginning, but have totally come around on it, especially with the addition of "exotic" mic positions like bottle and riser.


----------



## Prockamanisc (Dec 5, 2019)

What the heckin' heck is "microlayering"?


----------



## Noeticus (Dec 5, 2019)

Can someone please explain the difference between 
Spiccatissimo vs Staccatissimo?


----------



## JohnG (Dec 5, 2019)

Prockamanisc said:


> What the heckin' heck is "microlayering"?



Very small layering.


----------



## JohnG (Dec 5, 2019)

Noeticus said:


> Can someone please explain the difference between
> Spiccatissimo vs Staccatissimo?



Well, ordinary spiccato is a bit of a bounce of the bow on the string, unlike staccato. Which you may already know.

In sample-ville most companies seem to be telling you it's "super short" when they ad 'issimo' to a short articulation name.


----------



## redlester (Dec 5, 2019)

Chamber strings has an update as well


----------



## babylonwaves (Dec 5, 2019)

JohnG said:


> Well, ordinary spiccato is a bit of a bounce of the bow on the string, unlike staccato. Which you may already know.


John, correct me if I'm wrong: Stacccatissimo appears to be universal for super short (doesn't matter which instrument) whereas Spiccatissimo is only used for Strings?


----------



## MaxOctane (Dec 5, 2019)

JohnG said:


> Very small layering.



No, that's *mini-layering*. *Micro*-layering is very, _very _small layering. Also sometimes referred to as layeringissimo.

Either way, sounds fantastic.


----------



## JohnG (Dec 5, 2019)

babylonwaves said:


> John, correct me if I'm wrong: Stacccatissimo appears to be universal for super short (doesn't matter which instrument) whereas Spiccatissimo is only used for Strings?



You are probably right in sample-land, IDK. I would never put any of that into a score.


----------



## Noeticus (Dec 5, 2019)

JohnG said:


> Well, ordinary spiccato is a bit of a bounce of the bow on the string, unlike staccato. Which you may already know.
> 
> In sample-ville most companies seem to be telling you it's "super short" when they ad 'issimo' to a short articulation name.



Thanks. 

So, therefore does fortissimo mean loud but short?


----------



## NoamL (Dec 5, 2019)

JohnG said:


> You are probably right in sample-land, IDK. I would never put any of that into a score.



Yeah, I'd just put dots and the musicians use their brains based on context.  They are artists too.

_Leggiero_ plus dots on notes, in combination with the dynamic marking and the speed of the music of course, could indicate a very light and graceful spiccato. It all depends on context.



Prockamanisc said:


> What the heckin' heck is "microlayering"?



Not sure, but if you dig under the hood of some libraries that have 3 or 4 dynamic layers you will see that that they are crossfaded in and out across a range of the modwheel such that at any point you are listening to 2 of them. With 21 dynamic layers the range of each would have to be constricted so that you're not listening to a blend of 13 or 14 at any given moment! Keep in mind the velocity protocol of MIDI 1 only has resolution to 128. And 128/21 = 6.

A commercial library with 21 dynamic layers and near two dozen microphones... now we are truly starting to see some specs from HZ's private sampling method be adopted into the commercial world.


----------



## JohnG (Dec 5, 2019)

Noeticus said:


> So, therefore does fortissimo mean loud but short?



Salty!

Ordered one of them M.2 drives. More excited about this update than anything from Black Friday.


----------



## babylonwaves (Dec 5, 2019)

I'm comparing the LHS Cello Shorts with the LHS Cello Spiccatissimos and the Short are so much shorter? Is that right or a bug??


----------



## Tvliesin (Dec 5, 2019)

fish_hoof said:


> For me its become my go to string library because of the custom aspect of the mic positions. That would probably be the "unusual" with it. You can really do different sounds with the different mic positions. I mean, just load the bottle mic and play. Not many other libraries give you this type flexibility to have something you feel like you created yourself. Time consuming at first? Yes.... Overwhelming at first? YES. Worth it? Absolutely! I feel like music is more than just loading a patch and playing. Like creating a synth patch or a guitar sound, I like to feel like I invested some time into creating a sound that is unique compared to using something with 3 mic positions.



i need more posts like this


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 5, 2019)

With all the different Mic positions in HZS, how dry can the library get? 

That's been the major turn off for me with most SA libs i own, they're usually too wet, and i have to go under the hood to adjust the release tails. 

Is HZS pretty similar to HZP in that sense?


----------



## VinRice (Dec 5, 2019)

Well this is a nice surprise. I might actually use this $500 doorstop now... just have to move this library onto that disc and that library onto this disc and...


----------



## Pianolando (Dec 5, 2019)

INSANE dynamics and punch in the cello and violin shorts. Is there anything else like that in the world of sample libraries? I honestly doubt it. I don't own this library or anything else by Spitfire but you have to give it to them, this is an incredible update.


----------



## turnerofwheels (Dec 5, 2019)

Marketing-speak aside, I just loaded it up and tried the new patches and they are good, the spiccatissimo in particular. I find that esp in trailer music, when you do those fast spiccato passages in the high registers it is almost always lacking or sounds fake. So far this doesn't, I guess there's enough combinations of layers and RR to make it work. The real test will be using it in context though....


----------



## thereus (Dec 5, 2019)

It's a proper labour of love, this for somebody, isn't it?


----------



## Daily Patcher (Dec 5, 2019)

Good on Spitfire. They took user reactions to the initial release to heart and really nailed this update. I still think the waste of space in the UI would be nice to be addressed, but I think the purchase price is now easily justified with navigation quirks aside. Paul's demo make this sound so lovely & I'm inspired to dive in!


----------



## BezO (Dec 5, 2019)

Now this is a sound different enough for me to add to the arsenal without feeling like such a GASser. just when I thought I made it through Black Friday with minimal damage. Passed on Studio & Chamber strings through a 2nd sale.

What do folks play along side this? i have percussion big enough, but I imagine everything else sounding small next to this.


----------



## jononotbono (Dec 5, 2019)

NoamL said:


> A commercial library with 21 dynamic layers and near two dozen microphones... now we are truly starting to see some specs from HZ's private sampling method be adopted into the commercial world.



I know man. I’m so excited. I’ve left it downloading and can’t wait to try it out tomorrow. I believe I read a while back that HZ is up to 56 layers for Brass and with 33 mic positions. I guess this will “have to do” (for now).


----------



## fish_hoof (Dec 5, 2019)

BezO said:


> Now this is a sound different enough for me to add to the arsenal without feeling like such a GASser. just when I thought I made it through Black Friday with minimal damage. Passed on Studio & Chamber strings through a 2nd sale.
> 
> What do folks play along side this? i have percussion big enough, but I imagine everything else sounding small next to this.



Definitely worth it. I think you can play much anything along side it, with the exception of larger string sections. I would try to layer it with chamber or solo string sections... but at the end of the day, if it sounds great for your piece layering this and Symphobia... why not?. 

This piece has intimate and big, using 8Dio Clair winds, Cinebrass small and large brass, forzo, etc. Even East Wests Opera singer. This is pre-update, Still waiting on the download and excited to try it out!


----------



## fish_hoof (Dec 5, 2019)

Mike Fox said:


> With all the different Mic positions in HZS, how dry can the library get?
> 
> That's been the major turn off for me with most SA libs i own, they're usually too wet, and i have to go under the hood to adjust the release tails.
> 
> Is HZS pretty similar to HZP in that sense?



Its pretty wet... even on the spot or close mics. Its close and intimate, but long tails. Which, I prefer for me. But that's me and the sound I really like.


----------



## redlester (Dec 5, 2019)

Have installed but am having issues with the advertised NKS compatibility. HZ Strings is not showing up in Komplete Kontrol. Come to that, neither is BBC SO, which I know definitely was as of a few weeks ago, can only assume it's disappeared since one of the updates.

I checked in the Maschine software as well, neither was showing up, so in Maschine I did a Rescan of all my libraries, left it going overnight to complete. Now I've checked, not only are HKZ and BBC SO missing, so are all of the Symphony series and in fact every Spitfire library after LCO Textures alphabetically!

What's going on? I will raise this with Spitfire, but is anyone else having problems with this?


----------



## ridgero (Dec 6, 2019)

I can't hear any sound with the HZ Strings, the faders are greyed out and are not moveable. It doesn't matter which instrument I try.... I did a repair via the SA App twice.

Its a fresh install on my Mac mini 2018, Mojave (latest update), Logic Pro X (latest update)

Any advices?


----------



## Sovereign (Dec 6, 2019)

The spiccatissimo shorts are pretty awesome, too bad there are none for violas and basses. Just goes to show that, if done right, more velocity layers can greatly improve realism.


----------



## Robert Kooijman (Dec 6, 2019)

BezO said:


> just when I thought I made it through Black Friday with minimal damage



Haha, same here... The current price of 479€ is just too hard to resist, just ordered them.

These HZ strings sound absolutely gorgeous! Never really considered these before being non-Kontakt and quite expensive. But I just *love* the tone and possibilities this library offers. The Spitfire / HZ team really did an amazing job here. I think offering this huge update for free in combination with the already reduced price is a brilliant move. At least it put me over the tipping point. Exciting times ahead


----------



## jononotbono (Dec 6, 2019)

Sovereign said:


> The spiccatissimo shorts are pretty awesome, too bad there are none for violas and basses. Just goes to show that, if done right, more velocity layers can greatly improve realism.



Absolutely. I’m not sure why there would ever be a doubt about this. You can play an instrument with so many different approaches (not talking about Virtual Instruments) and different dynamics. Near limitless. Of course having more dynamic layers is going to improve realism. it’s exciting and I hope for more, with all instruments.


----------



## BezO (Dec 6, 2019)

fish_hoof said:


> Definitely worth it. I think you can play much anything along side it, with the exception of larger string sections. I would try to layer it with chamber or solo string sections... but at the end of the day, if it sounds great for your piece layering this and Symphobia... why not?.
> 
> This piece has intimate and big, using 8Dio Clair winds, Cinebrass small and large brass, forzo, etc. Even East Wests Opera singer. This is pre-update, Still waiting on the download and excited to try it out!


Very nice, dynamic piece! Yeah, goes well with smaller, intimate stuff, at least in the hands of the skilled.



Robert Kooijman said:


> Haha, same here... The current price of 479€ is just too hard to resist, just ordered them.
> 
> These HZ strings sound absolutely gorgeous! Never really considered these before being non-Kontakt and quite expensive. But I just *love* the tone and possibilities this library offers. The Spitfire / HZ team really did an amazing job here. I think offering this huge update for free in combination with the already reduced price is a brilliant move. At least it put me over the tipping point. Exciting times ahead


Yeah, cheaper than the Chamber Strings I convinced myself were too expensive for my needs. I was a bit disappointed I passed, until this was announced.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 6, 2019)

Sovereign said:


> The spiccatissimo shorts are pretty awesome, too bad there are none for violas and basses. Just goes to show that, if done right, more velocity layers can greatly improve realism.


If we are adding to our wishlist, I wish all the center ensembles had legato. I wish there was legato for con sord.


----------



## jononotbono (Dec 6, 2019)

My wishlist is for... HZ Brass.
Sorry wrong thread.


----------



## turnerofwheels (Dec 6, 2019)

ridgero said:


> I can't hear any sound with the HZ Strings, the faders are greyed out and are not moveable. It doesn't matter which instrument I try.... I did a repair via the SA App twice.
> 
> Its a fresh install on my Mac mini 2018, Mojave (latest update), Logic Pro X (latest update)
> 
> Any advices?



That happened to me when the spitfire config file pointed to the wrong directory for the samples. I don't know the path to the file on a Mac unfortunately but you might find it buried in the SF site or just shoot them an email


----------



## BezO (Dec 6, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> If we are adding to our wishlist, I wish all the center ensembles had legato. I wish there was legato for con sord.


Thanks for pointing that out.

I don't have the experience to know why that's an acceptable omission. How are folks working around that? Layering? Just not relying on the center sections for lines requiring legato?


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 6, 2019)

BezO said:


> Thanks for pointing that out.
> 
> I don't have the experience to know why that's an acceptable omission. How are folks working around that? Layering? Just not relying on the center sections for lines requiring legato?


Mostly you set up your ensemble for what the library allows. The library allows a lot so it’s not a major issue. But it does limit the flexibility somewhat.


----------



## bigisland (Dec 8, 2019)

Very cool update. Puts the whole library in a new light.

Now if they could only give us access to when the individual round robins should play in the spiccatissimo this would be a deadly serious riff machine.


----------



## prodigalson (Dec 8, 2019)

The spicatisskmo patch is crazy. Lol. On my controller I can play moderately light and get the quietest sound...like are they even playing? and then I have to really whack to get to 127. Those shorts have some real balls. such a dynamic range my controller doesn’t know what to do with it lol


----------



## curtisschweitzer (Dec 9, 2019)

prodigalson said:


> The spicatisskmo patch is crazy. Lol. On my controller I can play moderately light and get the quietest sound...like are they even playing? and then I have to really whack to get to 127. Those shorts have some real balls. such a dynamic range my controller doesn’t know what to do with it lol



I started using their "map velocity to dynamics" setting because of this, and honestly I'm pretty impressed with how natural it feels.


----------



## KEM (Dec 9, 2019)

Been messing around with this and I really love these new shorts, very heavy an aggressive, will definitely be making use of them!


----------



## fish_hoof (Dec 10, 2019)

KEM said:


> Been messing around with this and I really love these new shorts, very heavy an aggressive, will definitely be making use of them!


Yea its pretty amazing. Working on something now and will share this week.


----------



## KEM (Dec 10, 2019)

fish_hoof said:


> Yea its pretty amazing. Working on something now and will share this week.



I’ll be on the lookout! These new shorts are just begging for me to bust out some downtuned guitars!!


----------



## redlester (Dec 11, 2019)

If anyone is struggling with HZS not showing up in the Komplete Kontrol browser, as I was, NI have just released an update to KK on Native Access, version 2.2.1(R4) which now works properly with both HZS and BBC SO.


----------



## styledelk (Dec 11, 2019)

redlester said:


> If anyone is struggling with HZS not showing up in the Komplete Kontrol browser, as I was, NI have just released an update to KK on Native Access, version 2.2.1(R4) which now works properly with both HZS and BBC SO.



I don't think it's intended to show up in the browser. Where I see it is in the "Plus sign" in the main pane, in the dock at the top, where Kontakt would be, if you loaded from the browser, along with other non-NI plugins that are compatible. [I've been using EWC from here for a few months.] . This is also how you can setup an effects chain in the instance.


----------



## redlester (Dec 11, 2019)

styledelk said:


> I don't think it's intended to show up in the browser. Where I see it is in the "Plus sign" in the main pane, in the dock at the top, where Kontakt would be, if you loaded from the browser, along with other non-NI plugins that are compatible. [I've been using EWC from here for a few months.] . This is also how you can setup an effects chain in the instance.



It is intended to show up in the browser. It's an NKS compatible plugin since the latest update. The NKS preview files are all in a subfolder within the library.

It now shows up in the browser.


----------



## styledelk (Dec 11, 2019)

redlester said:


> It is intended to show up in the browser. It's an NKS compatible plugin since the latest update. The NKS preview files are all in a subfolder within the library.
> 
> It now shows up in the browser.



I'll have to check for that! I assumed that all "NKS-Compatible" meant in this instance is the lightguide and knob assignments when loaded the way I described (which EWC had already had for awhile.) Not the lesser fussy browser shit.


----------



## fish_hoof (Dec 19, 2019)

Hey gang, 

I wrote this with the new HZS Update. The spiccitismo and Marcatos are sensational! 



Thank you @Spitfire Team !!


----------



## BezO (Dec 19, 2019)

styledelk said:


> I'll have to check for that! I assumed that all "NKS-Compatible" meant in this instance is the lightguide and knob assignments when loaded the way I described (which EWC had already had for awhile.) Not the lesser fussy browser shit.


Ha! I don't have HZS yet, but I'll confirm NKS-compatible VIs look just like Native Instrument VIs from he KK perspective. I enjoy the fussy browser shit as it keeps me off the mouse that much more.


----------



## styledelk (Dec 19, 2019)

BezO said:


> Ha! I don't have HZS yet, but I'll confirm NKS-compatible VIs look just like Native Instrument VIs from he KK perspective. I enjoy the fussy browser shit as it keeps me off the mouse that much more.



I probably haven't given it a fair shake. My biggest problem is I've got all of the synth and electronic stuff from NI and some of my other things in there, and their volume in the preview is so much higher than most of the orchestral stuff it gives me hives to navigate through it.


----------



## louderup (Dec 20, 2019)

fish_hoof said:


> Its pretty wet... even on the spot or close mics. Its close and intimate, but long tails. Which, I prefer for me. But that's me and the sound I really like.



I'm a little concerned about a lack of definition due to long tails on otherwise dry mics. How much flexibility does the player provide in shortening the tails in a realistic way? I love Spitfire, but I'm looking for big (ensemble size, not room size), *defined* spiccatos that can carry a piece front and a center. I've had trouble getting that specific thing from Spitfire libraries in the past. Would you say, after this update, this is their best library for that, or would you recommend another one? 

Anyone else please feel free to chime in. Could definitely use some guidance with Spitfire spics.


----------



## idematoa (Dec 23, 2019)

100 % Spitire Audio & 100% Dark 

01 - SA - HZS - 60 Cellos - All Scandi - Col Legno Tratto
02 - SA - HZS - 20 Violas Wide - Long Harmonics
03 - SA - FSE - Building Heavy Bow
04 - SA - WE - Grit Bursts
05 - SA - PS - Batas - Swarmed Fingers
06 - SA - PS - Tubular Bells - Swarmed Sticks


----------



## JohnG (Apr 9, 2020)

I still can't get at the shorts, though I've updated twice now. I think my folder hierarchy may be wrong -- is this what it's supposed to look like?


----------



## Zero&One (Apr 9, 2020)

@JohnG I'm on Mac, these are mine. Hope they help?


----------



## JohnG (Apr 9, 2020)

Thanks @Zero&One 

I don't have all the same folders you do but it's interesting that your patch folders also are separated by 'generation.'


----------



## octave music (Jan 4, 2022)

redlester said:


> It is intended to show up in the browser. It's an NKS compatible plugin since the latest update. The NKS preview files are all in a subfolder within the library.
> 
> It now shows up in the browser.


Hi-
I just installed Hans Zimmer strings and can not get it to appear in the Komplete Kontrol browser. Any ideas as to how to get it to appear there? I've rebuilt the library. Trashed the db3 file. Rebooted, rescanned. I own a bunch of Spitfire libraries, and all of the NKS ones appear in Komplete Kontrol browser except for Abbey Road Two, Hans Zimmer Strings, Cimbalom. I've had to jump through hoops in the past to get some of them to appear...but can't figure these 3 out. Any ideas?? Thank you.


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 4, 2022)

octave music said:


> Hi-
> I just installed Hans Zimmer strings and can not get it to appear in the Komplete Kontrol browser. Any ideas as to how to get it to appear there? I've rebuilt the library. Trashed the db3 file. Rebooted, rescanned. I own a bunch of Spitfire libraries, and all of the NKS ones appear in Komplete Kontrol browser except for Abbey Road Two, Hans Zimmer Strings, Cimbalom. I've had to jump through hoops in the past to get some of them to appear...but can't figure these 3 out. Any ideas?? Thank you.


Hans Zimmer Strings uses Spitfire's player. Not Kontakt. Didn't think it would work with Kontrol.


----------



## octave music (Jan 4, 2022)

jononotbono said:


> Hans Zimmer Strings uses Spitfire's player. Not Kontakt.


Yes, I am referring to Hans Zimmer strings, Abbey Road 2, Cimbalom not appearing in Komplete Kontrol browser. I totally am not looking for it Kontakt.


----------



## Mr Greg G (Jan 4, 2022)

octave music said:


> Yes, I am referring to Hans Zimmer strings, Abbey Road 2, Cimbalom not appearing in Komplete Kontrol browser. I totally am not looking for it Kontakt.


It's not a Native Instruments product, you won't find it there. Load the Spitfire player instead.


----------



## octave music (Jan 4, 2022)

Mr Greg G said:


> It's not a Native Instruments product, you won't find it there. Load the Spitfire player instead.


Abbey Road One, BBC Symphonic Orchestral, Hammers to name a few are all Spitfire Player products, and they all appear in Komplete Kontrol Browser.


----------



## styledelk (Jan 4, 2022)

They indeed all have NKS support. What’s possible is that you just don’t have Komplete Kontrol scanning its folder? I can’t remember how I solved this in the past. Will look up.


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 4, 2022)

HZS shows up for me, so I'm not sure why they wouldn't show up for you, but I've also had many libraries over the years that just sort of refuse to show up. It's one reason I don't use the software for anything but making presets for the S61 keyboard.


----------



## octave music (Jan 4, 2022)

styledelk said:


> They indeed all have NKS support. What’s possible is that you just don’t have Komplete Kontrol scanning its folder? I can’t remember how I solved this in the past. Will look up.


Thank you. Yes, I've dealt with this before with BBCSO I think...I've scanned this thing so many times, Trashed the .db3 file. Created user directories to search in the KOmplete Kontrol plugin, and many other things....but I haven't reinstalled Hans Zimmer strings from the spitfire app. Maybe that will do it....


----------



## Evans (Jan 4, 2022)

Mr Greg G said:


> It's not a Native Instruments product, you won't find it there. Load the Spitfire player instead.


Products just need *NKS *support to show up in Komplete Kontrol. As is the case for many Spitfire products in their proprietary plugin, as well as some VSL Synchron products.


----------



## octave music (Jan 4, 2022)

octave music said:


> Thank you. Yes, I've dealt with this before with BBCSO I think...I've scanned this thing so many times, Trashed the .db3 file. Created user directories to search in the KOmplete Kontrol plugin, and many other things....but I haven't reinstalled Hans Zimmer strings from the spitfire app. Maybe that will do it....


And of course all of the plugins that aren't showing up [Abbey Road Two, HZ Strings, Cimbalom] do appear in the plug-ins manager within Komplete Kontrol.


----------



## Evans (Jan 4, 2022)

octave music said:


> Thank you. Yes, I've dealt with this before with BBCSO I think...I've scanned this thing so many times, Trashed the .db3 file. Created user directories to search in the KOmplete Kontrol plugin, and many other things....but I haven't reinstalled Hans Zimmer strings from the spitfire app. Maybe that will do it....


Is your installation of Komplete Kontrol up to date?


----------



## octave music (Jan 4, 2022)

Evans said:


> Is your installation of Komplete Kontrol up to date?


Yes...2.6.7 [R1]. Everything with native access and spitfire is 100% up to date. This is just a thing that sometimes happens to some users, thankfully it's only happened a few other times to me and it usually required some custom files being sent to me from Spitfire to replace files in my computer...usually in the NKS folder associated with the plugin/library in question. I'm glad to hear that you all have HZ strings in the library though, I would lose my mind if I was wasting time on this for nothing. I believe that Komplete Kontrol pulls its library database info from the directory: Mac HD / Users / Shared / NI Resources / image I added the HZ strings folder there and that didn't help either. That was a workaround I found when another library a year or so ago wouldn't show up in the KK browser.


----------

